# CAF needs mechanics



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2014)

Squadron seeks experienced help to restore World War II-era plane | Duluth News Tribune | Duluth, Minnesota

The Lake Superior Squadron 101 of the Commemorative Air Force seeks volunteers to help at the Armed Forces Museum. The Squadron is in Hangar 101 of the old Duluth Air Base at 4931 Airport Road in Hermantown.

Volunteers can be anyone with prior military service looking for an opportunity to volunteer, retired airline airframe and powerplant mechanics or retired U.S. Air Force or other military aviation maintenance technicians, people interested in preserving history and anyone interested in helping to restore a World War II Consolidated PBY Catalina.

Call (218) 733-0639 or visit the hangar from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. Wednesdays and Saturdays. Go to cafduluth.com or email [email protected] for more information.


----------

